
The Reason the U.S. Has Employer-Sponsored Health Insurance - 1PlayerOne
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/05/upshot/the-real-reason-the-us-has-employer-sponsored-health-insurance.html
======
howard941
In a way similar to an article explaining the historic basis of US mains
120V/60Hz power, or left-hand drive, this accurate article elides far more
urgent issues: The rationale underlying our continuing suffering under the
employer-sponsored regime, the job lock and entrepreneurial disincentives it
brings, the fragmentation damage it causes to the individual and small
business markets rendering the entire system unsuitable for delivering health
services.

